# Critique my Overhead Press- Please (video ofcourse) almost done with vids lol



## viktor89 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hello guys,

I move my head in the front and keep the bar in alignment with my body

145lb 5 reps


----------



## viktor89 (Dec 17, 2015)

160 lb 3 reps 







The speed is controlled in these -to be honest- I wasn't able to push any faster at all. 

After this I did 1 rep of 180lb PR


Almost done with videos guys- Just one last tomorrow and YAY!


----------



## mickems (Dec 17, 2015)

your second vid looks better. you didn't lean forward like you did in the first.


----------



## snake (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm good with that! Can you please put some shoes on? You're worse then my kids!


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm confused looks like 2 different people.. Anyways not bad bro keep it up


----------



## viktor89 (Dec 18, 2015)

snake said:


> I'm good with that! Can you please put some shoes on? You're worse then my kids!



I would but 8 months I've trained without shoes and it'll be another learning curve how to do stuff with shoes on lol - and I don't wear shoes within home that's another reason. I can wear flip flops but that won't make a difference lol



mickems said:


> your second vid looks better. you didn't lean forward like you did in the first.



Maybe cuz it's more weight? I try to keep the weight aligned with my body (that's how i learned-to keep in line with mybody . As straight up as possible)



Uncle manny said:


> I'm confused looks like 2 different people.. Anyways not bad bro keep it up



lol for real? made both videos one after another with 3 min break in between. Thanks


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 18, 2015)

Nice gym


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 18, 2015)

That's weird I came to the page again and now both vids are you... The first time I looked, the second vid was some guy grunting doing the ohp lol..


----------



## mickems (Dec 18, 2015)

viktor89 said:


> I would but 8 months I've trained without shoes and it'll be another learning curve how to do stuff with shoes on lol - and I don't wear shoes within home that's another reason. I can wear flip flops but that won't make a difference lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was going to say that. yeah, the extra weight did seem to cause you to stiffen up. I go heavy on the OHP (low reps) and keep strict form.


----------



## Angrybird (Dec 18, 2015)

Looked pretty good!, I like that you kept the bar in alignment and popped your head through. I agree with Mickelson about tightness, you should be that tight no matter if your warming up with the bar or your going for a PR. I engage my glutes and upper back just before the press, like a full body squeeze. Also try a false grip if your comfy with it. It's the only lift I use it on. Jim Wendler actually wrote a wicked good article on the OHP I read that suckered and hit a new PR the following week. 
Nice job brutha keep pushing!!


----------

